# ICD-10 Seminars and Conferences??



## tnlmiles (Sep 18, 2008)

Does anyone know of any upcoming seminars or conferences on ICD-10 that will be taking place in the New England area?  I know there are some audio conferences also available, but I am also looking for a face-to-face conference on this subject.  Thanks


----------



## rrolli (Nov 8, 2009)

*seminars*

NO BUT i AM LOOKING RIGHT NOW SO IF I FIND SOMETHING i WILL POST IT.  IT IS TOO BAD THAT THERE IS NOT ENOUGH DONE IN NE AT ALL!


----------



## mitchellde (Nov 8, 2009)

It may be that you are not on the list serve for the companies that offer the seminars .  You may need to go to the web and look for these and sign up for their notices.   The company I work with is always in the NE area I go every year and spend several weeks each day in a different city.


----------

